# Puppy photos and potty training?



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

We had some nice weather today so the chis played in the garden for a while whilst I took some photos, now they're all exhausted and flat out asleep in their new bed which is better than the other one as this one has lots more space. 

One question I have- 
In your past experience how long roughly did it take for your chi to become fully housetrained? I can't remember how long exactly it took for millie but I don't remember it being so hard either. Although this is probably due to the fact there's 3 puppies under 14 weeks old. I am being patient and putting them outside everytime there's an accident and I don't do anything negatively when there's an accident I just give lots of positive praise when they do go outside.
Has anyone got any tips?


Some new photos-
My gorgeous millie, she turned 9 months old two days ago I'm looking forward to her first birthday 






My little Darcy, she is 12 weeks old on Wednesday-


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

My baby pixie, she is also 12 weeks on Wednesday- 




The kiss monster AKA Gucci, is turning 14 weeks old on Tuesday-


I thought this one was cute cause she looks like she's smiling-

On her walk- 


pups new bed-


All my grooming stuff was all over so I bought a great bag to keep everything in there's all different compartments so this will come in handy


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Love every picture💕. Each pup has their own unique way about them. I love the Gucci smiling pic. Millie looks so pretty in her harness, collar and clothes. Happy 9 months pretty girl! It's amazing how fast they grow. All of the pups are so cute and tiny. I love how they are so close in age. Who's the tiniest of the 3? 
As far as potty training, I have no experience training 3 pups at a time. So I can only imagine how hard it must be. It's got to be difficult to keep them all on point because you can't just focus your attention on one pup at a time. Had any of them not been started on potty training by the breeder? I'm sure the fact that you are trying to teach them outdoor potty makes it that much difficult ( because there are 3) whereas I'm used to using potty pads and litter box. Pad training really helped me with Ava. As she was already pad trained when I got her. So transitioning her to litter was very easy. I think if you are getting nowhere with the outdoor method. You should def put potty pads down in the house and in their crates til they are a bit older, then transition to outside. We have plenty of members on here that do both with success. You can continue taking them outside and using the pads whenever you can't keep an eye or when they are crated. Just a thought. This way if they are trained to use the pads in the house, you can prevent accidents, while at the same time taking them outdoors when you can.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Love every picture💕. Each pup has their own unique way about them. I love the Gucci smiling pic. Millie looks so pretty in her harness, collar and clothes. Happy 9 months pretty girl! It's amazing how fast they grow. All of the pups are so cute and tiny. I love how they are so close in age. Who's the tiniest of the 3?
> As far as potty training, I have no experience training 3 pups at a time. So I can only imagine how hard it must be. It's got to be difficult to keep them all on point because you can't just focus your attention on one pup at a time. Had any of them not been started on potty training by the breeder? I'm sure the fact that you are trying to teach them outdoor potty makes it that much difficult ( because there are 3) whereas I'm used to using potty pads and litter box. Pad training really helped me with Ava. As she was already pad trained when I got her. So transitioning her to litter was very easy. I think if you are getting nowhere with the outdoor method. You should def put potty pads down in the house and in their crates til they are a bit older, then transition to outside. We have plenty of members on here that do both with success. You can continue taking them outside and using the pads whenever you can't keep an eye or when they are crated. Just a thought. This way if they are trained to use the pads in the house, you can prevent accidents, while at the same time taking them outdoors when you can.


You would love them meoshia they are such fun  a handful but in a good way!
Millie is great for wearing clothes she really likes it, especially that Adidas hoodie it must keep her warm and cosy, 
Pixie is the smallest, she still can't make the step to get back inside so she's always left behind when they rest of them run in bless her! Yeah that's a really good idea I did that with millie and so already have loads of puppy pads there's no harm in putting a few down. How's your gang at the moment? Also I've become obsessed with the inamorada brand you showed me Thankyou so much loved it! Did you order from the last DC sale? I'm just waiting for the next one at the moment and going to put in an order and hopefully my other one will arrive soon!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> You would love them meoshia they are such fun  a handful but in a good way!
> Millie is great for wearing clothes she really likes it, especially that Adidas hoodie it must keep her warm and cosy,
> Pixie is the smallest, she still can't make the step to get back inside so she's always left behind when they rest of them run in bless her! Yeah that's a really good idea I did that with millie and so already have loads of puppy pads there's no harm in putting a few down. How's your gang at the moment? Also I've become obsessed with the inamorada brand you showed me Thankyou so much loved it! Did you order from the last DC sale? I'm just waiting for the next one at the moment and going to put in an order and hopefully my other one will arrive soon!



Awe how cute, little Pixie will catch up soon. Yes I think you'll begin to see much improvement once the pads are down. I think it'll really make a difference at the moment since they are so young and tiny, and have to go more frequently. Are they behaved during feeding time or do they try get at one another's food?
I'm glad you love that brand. They really have such classy stuff. I found a few Louisdog things on one of the websites I sent you. They are older things that are sold out here. But I don't think they ship to the States. So that stinks. I did find an older Louisdog sweater on eBay and purchased it. Can't wait to get get it. I did order at the last sale. I ordered the new Louisdog. The new collection is so sweet! The next DC sale should be Halloween. Unless she does one before that.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > You would love them meoshia they are such fun
> ...


I've just put a pad down now so hopefully I will see an improvement. they are really well behaved when feeding they don't fight over food or anything which is good because I was really worried about that. 
I had a look through those websites there was some lush things! ooo what's the sweater like that you ordered? 
I do love the new louisdog, some of the new collection is on my list for my next order. Hopefully she will have another sale before then but I don't mind waiting till Halloween if that's the next one


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> I've just put a pad down now so hopefully I will see an improvement. they are really well behaved when feeding they don't fight over food or anything which is good because I was really worried about that.
> I had a look through those websites there was some lush things! ooo what's the sweater like that you ordered?
> I do love the new louisdog, some of the new collection is on my list for my next order. Hopefully she will have another sale before then but I don't mind waiting till Halloween if that's the next one



Here's the sweater I ordered



I used to never by Louisdog because the sizing is very confusing. So I missed out on a lot of their older things. Fortunately I did purchase a good share of their older things this past year. Seems there is a lot available in the UK. Probably because that's where LD started.


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Awwwwww mega cute!!!! They're growing up beautifully !!!!

I LOVE your grooming bag, its lovely and so organised! I'm a total headcase all my stuff is everywhere I really need to get some cool storage containers. Way too disorganised for my own liking. I'm glad to hear they're coming on great, you'll be so proud of your babies!!! And be proud of yourself for raising a great bunch of pups. X


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > I've just put a pad down now so hopefully I will see an improvement. they are really well behaved when feeding they don't fight over food or anything which is good because I was really worried about that.
> ...


I really like that sweater, what size did you go for? I actually struggle to find majority in the UK unfortunately I'm always saying to Curtis 'why can't we live in America' I cannot get over that doggy boutique you posted photos of a while back. I would love to visit


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Cait93x said:


> Awwwwww mega cute!!!! They're growing up beautifully
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thankyou sweetie, we have had a nice day. I love it when we can sit in the garden whilst the chis sunbathe. 
I think it's actually a hairdressing bag but I thought it would do the job. I keep having to buy more decorative storage cases/boxes because my collection just keeps growing. I would love a wardrobe for all the doggie clothes in the future.
I am a proud chi mama hehe I love them to bits! Forgot to mention on my last comment to you, the dog grooming course you are starting how long does it last?x


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Jessicashield said:


> Thankyou sweetie, we have had a nice day. I love it when we can sit in the garden whilst the chis sunbathe.
> I think it's actually a hairdressing bag but I thought it would do the job. I keep having to buy more decorative storage cases/boxes because my collection just keeps growing. I would love a wardrobe for all the doggie clothes in the future.
> I am a proud chi mama hehe I love them to bits! Forgot to mention on my last comment to you, the dog grooming course you are starting how long does it last?x


I'm phoning up scotgroom tomorrow which is the grooming school here, the 24 day one covers basically everything and you get your qualification which is fab! Its 3100 for that one, they also offer a 2 week one for 2000 and a 1 day taster course for 100! I think ill do the taster course just to see how I feel then I'll book my 24 day one and hopefully get myself into a grooming parlour! X


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm


Cait93x said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > Thankyou sweetie, we have had a nice day. I love it when we can sit in the garden whilst the chis sunbathe.
> ...


That would be great Caitlin, it's good how it's a fast track. It took two years to complete the beauty course I studied I thought I was never going to finish it! It would be super handy for you if you got the qualification. Pablo and neeva would look perfect all the time








Did you watch the fight last night?x


----------



## Jenna&JoJo (Aug 30, 2015)

I'm gonna go out on a limb here and warn that you should not put puppy pads in your puppies crate... It will teach them that it's ok and even a good thing to use your "den" as your toilet. Just like with small pups you never want to use crates big enough that they can use one side as a bathroom and the other as a bed, it can set them up for massive issues. I definitely use puppy pads myself, in an area/pen that is plenty large enough for pads, food and water, and a bed and toys... I just learned the hard way years and years ago about putting them directly in the crate though... what a disaster to have to clean the dog every time you leave them in their crate for awhile!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Jenna&JoJo said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb here and warn that you should not put puppy pads in your puppies crate... It will teach them that it's ok and even a good thing to use your "den" as your toilet. Just like with small pups you never want to use crates big enough that they can use one side as a bathroom and the other as a bed, it can set them up for massive issues. I definitely use puppy pads myself, in an area/pen that is plenty large enough for pads, food and water, and a bed and toys... I just learned the hard way years and years ago about putting them directly in the crate though... what a disaster to have to clean the dog every time you leave them in their crate for awhile!


They aren't in the crate just on the floor near the bed. I have them in the kitchen so there's a big space for them, they have the bed at one side with food and water and a puppy pad at the opposite side of the room. I haven't got them in their crates at the moment they are all sleeping together on their new bed all cuddled up
Thankyou for the advice though Hun


----------



## Jenna&JoJo (Aug 30, 2015)

Anytime dear!! I know there are many varied ways to raise a puppy! Just wanna see you succeed with your little pack!! They're beautiful!! <3


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Jenna&JoJo said:


> Anytime dear!! I know there are many varied ways to raise a puppy! Just wanna see you succeed with your little pack!! They're beautiful!! <3


Thank you so much  I don't suppose you have any other tips?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I love the Charlottes dress harness and collar on Millie . they are so pretty !! and I love the pics of Darcy, Pixie, and Gucci. ( love them all but I think Pixie is my favorite  ) . 

It took Tootsie quite a long time to get house trained. I cant remember exactly how long though. 

Ellie I think was already familiar with the puppy pads when i got her. her breeder must of been using them. she trained very quickly. 

the winters are so bad here that a lot of times its impossible for them to go out , so, i have mine trained to feel comfy going outside or inside on the pads.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Here's the sweater I ordered
> 
> 
> 
> I used to never by Louisdog because the sizing is very confusing. So I missed out on a lot of their older things. Fortunately I did purchase a good share of their older things this past year. Seems there is a lot available in the UK. Probably because that's where LD started.


Meoshia, i saw that LD top on ebay ! i was afraid to order the size Small cause i think it would of been too big on Ellie and too small on Minnie. but, i did order the cashmere sweater for Ellie from that same seller in XS for Ellie. i have had my eye on it from the LD site for so long but even with the DC 40% off sale, was so expensive. i got a bargain on this one


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> I love the Charlottes dress harness and collar on Millie . they are so pretty !! and I love the pics of Darcy, Pixie, and Gucci. ( love them all but I think Pixie is my favorite
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thankyou the charlottes dress is another favourite, I ordered some more collars from this brand I really like it. I have found a lot of people say pixie is their favourite I think it's because it's not that often you see a solid black. 
that's good to know about tootsie and Ellie. 
I am dreading our winter this year although ecstatic for Christmas! 
Also I saw that you found an LD seller on eBay- what's the sellers eBay name? 
I'd like to have a look and see if she ships to UK


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> Thankyou the charlottes dress is another favourite, I ordered some more collars from this brand I really like it. I have found a lot of people say pixie is their favourite I think it's because it's not that often you see a solid black.
> that's good to know about tootsie and Ellie.
> I am dreading our winter this year although ecstatic for Christmas!
> Also I saw that you found an LD seller on eBay- what's the sellers eBay name?
> I'd like to have a look and see if she ships to UK


this is the sellers post for the cashmere sweater i bought for Ellie only in size Large. she doesn't have too much else listed... i think i bought the only size XS she had and i think Meoshia bought the only size S she had listed ... 

Louis Dog Cashmere Hoodie Sweater in Beige New | eBay


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > Thankyou the charlottes dress is another favourite, I ordered some more collars from this brand I really like it. I have found a lot of people say pixie is their favourite I think it's because it's not that often you see a solid black.
> ...


Thanks I looked at the sellers items but there's not much left unfortunately I will keep an eye out though just incase.
It's great when you find a good bargain though! Also good choice on the sweater it's lovely


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the sweater I ordered
> ...


I figured it would either fit Ava or Braxton. Ava usually wears xs in tees. I'm not sure how different a sweater would run. I figured you probably already have this sweater. It's really cute. I saw the cashmere sweaters, $75 is a lot for such a simple sweater even if it is cashmere. I could get a pair of skinny jeans for that price lol. I try be careful and pic and choose the right time to spend big bucks like that on one item, especially without an extra discount. It's gotta be really special. Or something I really love and had my eye on forever. I can't wait till the sweater finally ships, I'm curious to see who it fits.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I figured it would either fit Ava or Braxton. Ava usually wears xs in tees. I'm not sure how different a sweater would run. I figured you probably already have this sweater. It's really cute. I saw the cashmere sweaters, $75 is a lot for such a simple sweater even if it is cashmere. I could get a pair of skinny jeans for that price lol. I try be careful and pic and choose the right time to spend big bucks like that on one item, especially without an extra discount. It's gotta be really special. Or something I really love and had my eye on forever. I can't wait till the sweater finally ships, I'm curious to see who it fits.


no, I don't have that LD bear top. I've seen it before in pictures but that one is from way before I started buying LD. I cant wait to see it on either Ava or Braxton !! 

I am so happy that I got the cashmere sweater. I honestly have thought about ordering it from DC when she had the 40% off sales but it would of been like 90 dollars , so I got so excited when I saw it available on ebay and when the seller accepted my best offer , I could not resist . I know someone who splurged and bought a cashmere LD sweater for her girl chi and she absolutely loved it and she even was thinking about getting a second one. nothing like real quality and cashmere is so very expensive... so, I don't feel bad at all spending alittle more money for something nice for Ellie Mae. 90. I would not have payed though.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> no, I don't have that LD bear top. I've seen it before in pictures but that one is from way before I started buying LD. I cant wait to see it on either Ava or Braxton !!
> 
> 
> 
> I am so happy that I got the cashmere sweater. I honestly have thought about ordering it from DC when she had the 40% off sales but it would of been like 90 dollars , so I got so excited when I saw it available on ebay and when the seller accepted my best offer , I could not resist . I know someone who splurged and bought a cashmere LD sweater for her girl chi and she absolutely loved it and she even was thinking about getting a second one. nothing like real quality and cashmere is so very expensive... so, I don't feel bad at all spending alittle more money for something nice for Ellie Mae. 90. I would not have payed though.



Well I can't wait to see it on her. I didn't realize she was accepting offers on it. Anything less than the listed price is a good deal. I can remember a time when you couldn't find Wooflink or LD on eBay. 
Wow how old is that sweater? I never used to order LD either. Only started when I joined here nearly 2 yrs ago with the help of you guys and sizing. I did come across some old LD that I'd love to get my hands on from a UK site. But I don't think they ship to the States. I am glad to have what I have though. There's still so much that I want to get. Need to be a millionaire for all the stuff I want for these dogs lol. It is a dangerous addiction!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Well I can't wait to see it on her. I didn't realize she was accepting offers on it. Anything less than the listed price is a good deal. I can remember a time when you couldn't find Wooflink or LD on eBay.
> Wow how old is that sweater? I never used to order LD either. Only started when I joined here nearly 2 yrs ago with the help of you guys and sizing. I did come across some old LD that I'd love to get my hands on from a UK site. But I don't think they ship to the States. I am glad to have what I have though. There's still so much that I want to get. Need to be a millionaire for all the stuff I want for these dogs lol. It is a dangerous addiction!


yes, the cashmere sweater had the option to buy it now or submit a best offer ... it still cost a lot but I really cant wait to get it. ( just hope the fit is good though.. ) 

i'm not sure exactly how many years ago that LD bear sweater came out.. but I know it was a long time ago before I started buying a lot of LD. the cashmere sweater... same thing. It goes way back. there aren't too many available anymore of that cashmere sweater on the LD site. only limited sizes are left in this style. I think xs in mint, S in beige and S/M in beige. and i'm thinking not many left... I really love this style cause it has the hood too. 

i just went to check the LD site to look at the cashmere hoodie sweater i just ordered and now i see they just added some new cashmere sweaters. !!! i really like the one called My Sweater ... still i'm happy i got the hoodie sweater


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> yes, the cashmere sweater had the option to buy it now or submit a best offer ... it still cost a lot but I really cant wait to get it. ( just hope the fit is good though.. )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll have to go on LD and check them out. What do you think of the new Wooflink line? I am not find of it. I do like those 3 things tees though.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I'll have to go on LD and check them out. What do you think of the new Wooflink line? I am not find of it. I do like those 3 things tees though.


same as you.. my favorite is the 3 things tees. I do love that one. there is a fancy dress that is very pretty but I don't dress my girls fancy very often , so , I don't want to buy the fancy dresses from WL. not crazy about the hoodie either . 

I looked at the LD sweaters again. the pink and red striped one is pretty too


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> elaina said:
> 
> 
> > yes, the cashmere sweater had the option to buy it now or submit a best offer ... it still cost a lot but I really cant wait to get it. ( just hope the fit is good though.. )
> ...



I agree about the new wooflink, it's not a great selection unfortunately. But the new LD on the other hand is lovely


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Beautiful photos!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Huly said:


> Beautiful photos!


Thank you!


----------

